# R.I.P my beautiful boy



## gracey (21 May 2013)

We found our gorgeous bengal cat dead tonight, i am heartbroken, my neighbour found him in the alley to the side of our houses. i have no idea what has happened, he was only 7. 

he had such a huge personality, our house will never be the same again. and i am so dreading telling my 8 yr old daughter, he was her best friend. 


so very painful.

i hope my boy is resting in peace.


----------



## suestowford (21 May 2013)

Sorry to read about this. I wonder if he had a heart problem? Apparently it's really common in cats but they are very good at hiding it. I know of two cats local to me who died suddenly at about this age and in both cases it was a heart attack. 
It's bad enough to lose a pet to a known illness, to lose one suddenly like this is an awful shock. Make sure you give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## pines of rome (21 May 2013)

How awful for you, must have been such a shock! But at least it happened near home so you found him. So sorry x


----------



## Mrs B (21 May 2013)

So sorry to read this  Hugs to you x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 May 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Poor boy, he was so young.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (21 May 2013)

So sorry for your loss  xx


----------



## Archangel (21 May 2013)

I'm so sorry, what a tragic thing to happen. They are such wonderful cats.   It does sound like heart, one of mine (a moggy) had HCM and one day he jumped off a windowsill and trotted over to see me and that was it.  Heartbreaking.


----------



## gracey (21 May 2013)

thankyou all. I am in shock. he was such a huge presence, smartest being I have ever come across. my poor dog is going to miss all the attempts on her life. 

I never thought about a heart condition, he was the king of all the streets he pounded and as such he was always at the vets after some kind of scrap, I think my vet will miss him nearly as much as us! I would of thought a heart condition would of been picked up? especially when he was having anaesthetic? but I don't know. 

Has anybody had their pets cremated?  I don't know wether to bury him or have a cremation for him. any advice would be welcome xx thanks xx


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (21 May 2013)

I had my old girl cremated as I couldn't bare the thought that I'd have to leave her behind if I move house. This way she will always be with me. 
She's in a beautiful carved box with a candle on top and is kept in the living room.


----------



## Fransurrey (21 May 2013)

Sorry to read about your boy. My cats have been buried, in what I hope will be my final home. I put a nice shrub on top, with some bulbs for the spring. Xx


----------



## joelb (21 May 2013)

gracey said:



			Not necessarily, HCM can strike at any age and without previous indicators  it may not have been HCM but Bengals do carry an increased risk.

Sorry for your loss, simply tragic to lose him with no warning.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bouncingbean (21 May 2013)

So sorry for your loss, RIP little one x


----------



## Tiffany (21 May 2013)

Poor boy and what a shock for you.


----------



## Dogrose (21 May 2013)

How horrible, sorry you lost your lovely boy 
I'd doubt it was his heart, I lost my lovely siamese boy to heart disease and he became very very ill for a while before I called it a day and had him PTS, I don't think a seemingly healthy cat will just drop from a heart problem, more likely he was injured by a car, person or dog. xxx


----------



## gracey (21 May 2013)

thankyou, i got my gorgeous boy cremated today, he is home now, sitting on the window cill so he can catch the sun and watch the birds. we think he got hit by a car, there was a small mark on his back leg, but he must of had huge internal damage, and when he tried to come home to safety, the jump he made from the wall must of been too much. i just hope he didn't suffer too much and it was quick for him. i can't believe the space he has left in our hearts and our home. R.I.P Percy xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 May 2013)

gracey said:



			We found our gorgeous bengal cat dead tonight, i am heartbroken, my neighbour found him in the alley to the side of our houses. i have no idea what has happened, he was only 7. 

he had such a huge personality, our house will never be the same again. and i am so dreading telling my 8 yr old daughter, he was her best friend. 


so very painful.

i hope my boy is resting in peace.
		
Click to expand...


 so sorry My Kassie was 4 when she was taken from me  miss her so much .
 like others  i chose one similar to this cat one http://www.pet-crematorium.co.uk/ca...urned-in-a-hand-carved-wooden-dog-or-cat.html


RIP beautifull boy.  Play with my beautiful Kassie 

 so sorry to hear that. Its gut wrenching isnt it.  My kassie is by my bed still in bag i cant face to see her casket


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 May 2013)

gracey said:



 thankyou all. I am in shock. he was such a huge presence, smartest being I have ever come across. my poor dog is going to miss all the attempts on her life. 

I never thought about a heart condition, he was the king of all the streets he pounded and as such he was always at the vets after some kind of scrap, I think my vet will miss him nearly as much as us! I would of thought a heart condition would of been picked up? especially when he was having anaesthetic? but I don't know. 

Has anybody had their pets cremated?  I don't know wether to bury him or have a cremation for him. any advice would be welcome xx thanks xx
		
Click to expand...

 I had had several cremated and 3 buried.  I wish the buried ones i had cremated in case i move home anytime in the future.

 Here is where  My Kassie is with her collar and some fur.

Don't make any rush decisions now which you may regret later. 

 Take time to grieve etc, the time will come when you will know .


----------



## gracey (22 May 2013)

thanks leviathan, i'm sorry for your loss, its so hard isn't it .. i feel like i am being punched in the stomach everytime i think of him, i just want my lovely cat back, its so hard to understand, especially when they are so young.  i had my boy cremated yesterday, he is in a small wooden box with his name on it, and also i have some of his beautiful fur,  i would give anything to just have him back with us, i miss his demanding howls, and his stroppy ways .. i have just got cards from my neighbours saying how much they will miss him, which made me cry  .. he made his presence known to everyone that he came across, he used all the neighbours beds as his own, lol ... thankgod they all loved him..  he's in a better place now, and i have no doubt he is king of the castle where ever he is, i just wish he was still being a buzzy nuisance with me ..  I am going to take him Portugal with me and scatter his ashes over there, so he will be forever in the sun and warmth ..   ..hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## boobear (22 May 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your little man, its heartbreaking and I feel your loss

I had my two cremated when the time came so I could keep them with me where ever I went, I find it comforting  to know they are near and will do the same when the time comes with the ones I have now


----------

